# Hot water



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Water temperature has been high and supresses flathead activity











Have to resort to posting little flathead.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

What temp do you tend to see decreased activity at? Do the flatheads react the same in rivers to high temps?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

To


chris1162 said:


> What temp do you tend to see decreased activity at? Do the flatheads react the same in rivers to high temps?


Tolerance in lakes seems to be 80 degrees. I can't say for sure in rivers but I believe current generates some dissolved oxygen and river fish remain active at higher temperature


----------

